# Why Legalize Salvia



## waiting2inhale (Oct 26, 2007)

how could they legalize something that can possibly kill you.


----------



## avlon06 (Oct 26, 2007)

waiting2inhale said:


> how could they legalize something that can possibly kill you.


how can it kill you?


----------



## avlon06 (Oct 26, 2007)

alcohol is legal, it can kill you to


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 26, 2007)

Tobacco!!!!!!


----------



## medical.use (Oct 26, 2007)

waiting2inhale said:


> how could they legalize something that can possibly kill you.


Everything is legal until it's made illegal. Many states right now are trying to make it illegal. I bet they do which is probable best. Dunno never tryed it, just don't see any benefits from it.


----------



## go.0d times (Oct 28, 2007)

Alcohol and Tobacco kills more people per year than all other drugs combined.


----------



## NoCash (Oct 31, 2007)

Salvia is legal in most states. I live in Illinois and they recently passed a law that goes into effect in January 08 that makes it illegal. But I figure, a lot of people have never even heard of it, so even though it will soon be illegal I don't think anyone will be getting their houses raided over it anytime soon. Most people can't even identify it, so you could probably grow it in your front yard and have no problems.

Anyways, enough rambling. I don't think it can kill you. And other stuff that's legal can. It's all about personal responsibility and common sense.


----------



## overclock22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Salvia can't kill you and is many ways beneficial to you in small dose's (no extracts). People are trying to make it illegal because in large dose's or extracts it produces psychoactive effects that are stronger then most lsd around today. It only lasts 10-20 minutes.

I tried normal leaves once and ended feeling a little high but the extracts are what get you. My friends bought 15x and a small bong for it and god damn... Life changing...


So I suppose it could make you crazy if you abused it but I would find it hard to handle more then one trip like that a day, week even.


----------



## blOwmYmiNd (Dec 4, 2007)

Salvia is the shit!!! And it can't kill you. Me and my friends used it a lot this summer (even though it's expensive as hell), me and this other kid even did 100x (it was ridiculous). It's still legal here in Indiana and I hope it stays that way!


----------



## newparadigm (Dec 5, 2007)

they never "legalized" salvia it was never illegal give it a coupel years and it probably will be


----------



## LoopDigga (Dec 5, 2007)

it's going illegal january 08 according to iamshaman.com


----------



## goatamineHcL (Dec 26, 2007)

i figured it would be happening soon


----------



## The51stAgent (Dec 27, 2007)

almost certain it's already illegal in Deleware.And if I'm correct, I believe if it's advertised as anything besides for "incense use" the shop can be shutdown.
UPDATE:Holy shit. Starting January 1st, it is going to be illegal to sell,grow,possess, or distribute and will be a schedule 1 drug everywhere in the United States.I cant believe this shit.god damn.


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (May 4, 2008)

FUCK SALVIA! I don't want to hallucinate, I wanna get stoned. Besides, crazy shit can go down when your tripping on that shit. here some kid killed some other kid when he was trippin out on salvia


----------



## Bunnyc (May 9, 2008)

The question should be: Why make it illegal?

Shouldn't we be able to decide for ourselves what we wish to consume?


----------



## roseypanties (May 9, 2008)

I dont understand this shit. salvia is not studied and its effects can possibly kill you. Think of PCP, what happened in the 60's !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bunnyc (May 11, 2008)

roseypanties said:


> I don't understand this shit. saliva is not studied and its effects can possibly kill you. Think of PCP, what happened in the 60's !!!!!!!!!!!!



This is so frustrating people still haven't learned anything...
Do any of you know what they used to and still do say about weed?

When i was at school they use to have these people come that called themselves "Drug Education" and they would tell us all the "Dangers" about drugs.I remember hearing them say the same thing i read in an above post but about weed,saying kids had jumped out of the window after having smoked pot!
And even it were true,one or twwo cases over several years doesn't mean everyone has to be affected!

_"Salvia divinorum_ has become increasingly well-known and more widely available in modern culture. The rise of the Internet since the 1990s has seen the growth of many businesses selling live salvia plants, dried leaves, extracts, and other preparations. During this time medical experts and accident and emergency rooms have not been reporting cases that suggest particular health concerns, and police have not been reporting it as a significant issue with regard to public order offences. Yet _Salvia divinorum_ has attracted increasing attention from the media and some lawmakers."
From Wikipedia Salvia divinorum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Please people remember that the media and government are liars!


----------



## Ghost420 (May 17, 2008)

salvia is great. mix 5x with weed and use a real hot lighter and you will be in for a trip. BTW its lasts like 2 hrs when u mix with weed. once a month max though. take it easy with salvia


----------



## Pookiedough (May 17, 2008)

Responsible people have a "babysitter"when they trip,that saves a lot of undue hassle.But honestly I don't think you could smoke enough to kill yourself your mind and body simply won't allow it.Overly soft protective world soon helmets will be required to play with balloons.


----------



## happyface (May 17, 2008)

yea dude salvia is FUCKING CRAZY. i smoke ALOT of weed.an wen my friend said he had bought this stuff from a puff an stff store i said" No WaY" well i ended blacking out an everyone told me i was crying for my dad.....i know how fucking embarising! well i wanna no why this is legal an weed isent. never did it agin!


----------



## happyface (May 20, 2008)

i just want it to be known. i REALLY belive salvia can kill you!it may not blow up your brain. but when you go into one of those trips there ia NO tell what you will do.


----------



## Pookiedough (May 21, 2008)

happyface said:


> i just want it to be known. i REALLY belive salvia can kill you!it may not blow up your brain. but when you go into one of those trips there ia NO tell what you will do.


Get a babysitter and if you are really wigged about it get two.


----------



## salviafighter (Aug 1, 2011)

im pissed that people are going the same route as weed with salvia. i dont smoke weed, or atleast not enough to say i do and i think it should be legal.......salvia needs to be legalized. im in va and its a schedual I drug here..... and cocain is a schedual II. for those who dont know what that means....you will get in more trouble and jail time for a drug that has 0 deaths than you will for a drug the kills approx 2000 ppl a year. with a responsable person, wheather you seek to trip your balls off or just to relax, it should be legal and maby atleast controlled.....for the sake of the legalization.


----------



## salviafighter (Aug 1, 2011)

and most people that i know dont move when they trip, killi9ng yourself on salvia is kinda farfethched to me


----------



## Farfenugen (Aug 2, 2011)

nutmeg is a hallicinogen, are they going to make eggnog illegal?


----------

